# Hair dye and birds



## jean20057

*Hey everybirdie! Sorry about the title, lol, I could think of a better one.

Anyway, I have this plan and it involves temporarily dying my hair. So before I get a bunch of hate for this, I won't do it if this dye really reeks. My fids come first, no question! This is the dye I was going to use:

Manic Panic Semi Permanent Cream Hair Color

I'm thinking since it doesn't use PPD, ammonia, peroxide and parabens, I figured I could get away with dying it on the other side of my house, about two rooms away, with the vents covered and door cracks sealed on the bathroom in use and the budgie's room. I haven't smelled it yet, nor have I purchased it. I just was wondering what everyone's thoughts on this are, and obviously concerns.

My big plan here is that I'm going to donate about 11 inches of my hair, leaving me with 10. I know that this will make a huge splash at work, so I wanted to take it to the next level by temporarily dying it to really throw people off.

I just need to know if this is something that I can do inside the house, or if I need to find another place. But check out the link I posted and see what you guys think! Thanks!

-Kristen*


----------



## Greyjoy

I am not sure about how safe it is for the birds in the house, but I have used manic panic in the past before I had birds and found the smell to be rather mild compared to the bleach I had to use first.


----------



## jean20057

*Thanks! I hope it'll be mild enough for the above scenario. I hope as long as I meticulously seal every area, it will be ok, but still unsure. Have you ever tried the manic panic on dark hair without bleaching?*


----------



## Greyjoy

I have very dark hair so I was unable to use it without bleaching. I would be very reluctant to use bleach in a home with pets it is incredibly harsh and the fumes linger.


----------



## jean20057

*Absolutely on the bleach thing. My problem with bleaching besides my fids is my future plans to donate my hair after this time. They don't want bleached hair,  So the bleaching won't happen regardless, maybe if I leave on the color longer?*


----------



## Greyjoy

I think that if you do it then you will probably end up with a hint of the color it just won't be that dramatic I bet it will still look awesome. I don't want to speak definitively on the safety issue tho. When it comes to dyeing hair I usually try it and if I don't get the result I want I figure it always grows back & since you will not be bleaching you won't be damaging your hair :lol: I'm curious myself if it's safe to dye hair in a bird household with the precautions you mentioned. Maybe crack a window?


----------



## jean20057

*Worse comes to worse, I can probably just go outside to do it. Idk. I'm gonna try something. I get paid tomorrow, so I'll probably get it all tomorrow, dye, brush, etc. I'll see how potent the smell is and go from there. I need to smell it before I know if I need to go outside to dye or if I can just seal myself in the bathroom.*


----------



## Greyjoy

Let me know how it goes:biggrin1:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Kristen,

Can you do it in a bathroom that has a vent to the outdoors?
If so, do it there and leave the vent on the entire time.
Put towels under the bottom of the door and stay in the room away from the birds the entire time you have the dye processing and it will be fine.

I want to see a picture once you've done the deed!!*


----------



## jean20057

*Yes, the bathroom has a vent to outside, but I'd have to sneak into the kitchen for the sink. We're in the process of fixing the pumping in that bathroom, ugh. I can have Lonny turn on the vent in the kitchen and turn on the vent there too. Towels under bedroom and bathroom doors, and I can spend my processing time in the spare bedroom off the bathroom being used with the window open. Thanks for the input guys! Eeep! Now I really can't wait. I'm still going to see how strong the smell is before I decide anything, but if it's as mild as Kristina says, I should be fine. I'll be sure to post before and after pics here!*


----------



## StarlingWings

I can't wait to see it, Kristen!


----------



## jean20057

*Well, I made the cut on Friday evening. The color is getting done today, sometime later. I will definitely be posting pics, before and after, after it's done and dry! Wish me luck!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Great!! I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures. *


----------



## jean20057

*So I colored yesterday, but the color didn't even come out. I literally can't even see any of it, except on my comb. I'm so mad, mostly at all the time and energy I put into it. I'll still post pics later of the cut because I'm getting ready to go to work right now, but you won't be able to see and color.  I do however have a friend from work that's gonna try and fix it and make it actually show up, lol. Not sure when that's going to happen, though. Anyway, until later!!!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*If it doesn't work, then get some of the temporary spray on color and use it on your hair after you walk out the door and are on your way to work. I've used the blue before and it worked very well.

There are also "chalk" colors you can use for a temporary change for a fun day. 

Depending on how dark your hair is, another option is to use Jello. 
However if your hair is very dark, the jello method won't work for you.*


----------



## mfinterrorshark

I use manic panic all the time. I currently have pink hair =D While I usually do tend to stay out of the room my budgie is in when I do it, I don't really think it is exactly necessary because the dye doesn't really have any chemical scent to it. It's mostly just really colored conditioner. I just close him up so he can't fly up to me or anything like that. I also tend to leave it on my hair for a few hours because I usually tone it down with conditioner to go pastel. We've never had any sort of problem or reason to seem concerned. That said...if you were really worried, you could just crack a window to keep fresh air flow.


----------



## jean20057

*How do you keep it in after your done? I rinsed my hair after about an hour, and all day today whilst messing with my hair, I was getting purple hands and nails. I went to wash my hair today in REALLY cold water, and a boatload of purple came out. I know it's only temporary, but shouldn't it last longer? I'll post some pictures in a bit, as Lonny is occupying the computer right now. You can barely see purple, and that was before I washed it today. I know it's supposed to fade, but I thought it was supposed to do that gradually. Idk, I'm a newb when it comes to temporary dye. Ugh, lol*


----------



## jean20057

*Ok, so as promised, here are the pictures of my haircut:

The ponytails they cut off:


My long hair for comparison:


And front and back after the cut:

*


----------



## FaeryBee

*It looks great Kristen!

Are you happy with the cut?*


----------



## StarlingWings

I agree, it definitely look great  Nice! That's a lot of hair chopped off


----------



## Birdmanca

If you still have doubts about using this dye around your bird, then do not use it. You could really read up on the product to know exactly what it contains and it's effect on birds. Or could call any type of place that has a lot of birds. Such as a zoo aviary.


----------



## Greyjoy

I love the cut it's so sassy. I'm sorry you were disappointed with the color but your hair looks awesome.


----------



## jean20057

*Yeah, I love it! And yes Star, it was a boatload of hair they cut off. I haven't measured it yet, but I'm iilling to bet it's about 10 inches or so. It's soooo much easier to take care of too. Where I needed two palmfuls of shampoo before the cut, I now only need about a half dollar sized amount.*


----------



## jean20057

*Yeah, I was OK about doing it in our spare bath, but Lonny wasn't, so I did it at his mother's. When I have my friend fix it, I'm going to go to her house.*


----------



## mfinterrorshark

Well I should start by saying that I have naturally blonde hair so my hair picks up color pretty well. From the looks of your hair(love the cut btw), you'll probably want to lighten it up a little first, but obviously you don't want your bird around for that. Even with my natural blonde, I've had problems with the purples holding well without bleaching first. I often ignore the instructions and just leave the color on for a couple hours. It definitely fades less quickly then...especially if it was going onto bleached hair. As far as them being messy, I don't have any tips. They are just messy. Even with the pink after a few shampoos, it still makes the water pink if I dyed it full force. Because my hair is blonde, I will often mix it half and half with a white colored conditioner and just leave it on for like 3 or so hours on a free day lol. I end up with an okay pastel color that holds for a good bit, but also doesn't run everywhere whenever I get wet. It's kind of a trial and error thing finding what works best for you and what kind of color you want to achieve.


----------



## jean20057

*Hey everybirdie! So I tried the manic panic again, and I got the same exact result, ugh. Idk what to do. I think I'm going to try an actual dye, and maybe bleach a bit of hair. I'll do it again at either Lonny's mom's or sisters.*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Kristen,
I'm moving your thread to chit-chat as the focus is now your hair and not how the dye will affect the budgies.  *


----------

